

There are more than 25 Head First Titles now including Head First Physics - awa
http://oreilly.com/store/series/headfirst.csp
Sigh... One of my favorite line of book series looks to be in a bad state right now. I think O'reilly has taken it too far with titles like Head First 2D geometry and Head First Physics.
======
awa
Sigh... One of my favorite line of book series looks to be in a bad state
right now. I think O'reilly has taken it too far with titles like Head First
2D geometry and Head First Physics.

~~~
hga
It's cargo cult science, "algebra-based mechanics and practical physics" for
AP Physics B.

Feh.

( _No one_ but the educational community does mechanics with algebra; there's
a reason Newton invented his version of the calculus for his work in classical
mechanics.)

